# Pamācības >  Komponentu tirgotāji Pasaulē

## Obsis

Nule uzdūros rakstam, kur tālzemnieki ieslavē vispasaules līmeņa radiodetaļu tirgotavas. Nolēmu iepeistot te, lai saglabājas atmiņai - varbūt kādam noder,
*10 Best Electronics Suppliers*

*First off, I would like to give notice to Electronics Projects for Dummies for most of this info.*

I  wanted to make a site with many of the best sites to buy Electrical  Parts, because it can sometimes be a strenuous activity. I have 10 here,  because if you can't find something on one online store, you might be  able to find it on the next.

Reynolds Electronics
Reynolds  Electronics is a good supplier of remote control components, micro  controllers, and robot kits and parts. One feature that stands out on  Reynolds Web site is the clear and helpful project/circuit tutorials.  You can also find links for educational books on topics such as robotics  and microcontrollers.

Hobby Engineering
Hobby  Engineering is a sit slanted towards the hobbyist. This site carries  some useful items that can be harder to find from other providers who  are catered towards the corporate customer. it also has a good supply of  micro-controllers, robot kits, parts, ad miscellaneous components and  tools.

All Electronics
All  Electronics has an incredible selection of many of the useful items you  would use to build your project.  They are very inexpensive and it is  easy to find your way around the site.  This site also has a "consumer  comments" section where the consumers get to talk about the quality of  the product and more.  (Thank you westfw)

BG Micro
BG  Micro is a cool site for rare and pretty neat gadgets as well as a nice  selection of alot of the items one will need for a weekend project.   There is also a very nice search engine at the top which lets you search  for an item you can't find on the left.  (Thank you Las Vegas)

Jameco Electronics
Jameco  has a very nice site catalog. It's not very big that you sspect a  forest was sacrificed in its making. I has great color photos with  relatively easy to find components. This is one supplier wih a low price  fuarantee which means that if you can show a part offered for less, the  lesser price is honored. jameco also provides lower priced generic  products as well as name brands.

DigiKey
Digi-Key  is a large distrbutor of components from various manufacturers,  offering a very large catalog with lots and lots of choices. However,  the site uses small print that might be hard to ead. The catalog  includes line drawings but o part photos, but it does do an excellant  job of labeling the parts. Overall, Digi-Key has a huge selection of  products, but they might need a little looking to find them.
loading...

Mouser Electronics
Mouser Electronics
Another  large distributor of components from various manufacturers is Mouser. I  like how Mouser's site allows you to compile separate orders for  different projects. You can come backa s many times as you like to  complete your order and make your purchase. We also like how Mouser  label parts because the labels are easy to read and provide alot of  information about the specific part.

Like Digi-Key, Mouser provides a very large catalog.

Radioshack
Radioshack
Everyone  knows Radioshack!. This electronics convenience store is pretty much  like any food convenience store: CONVENIENT BUT EXPENSIVE. If you are  stuck at 4:30 on a Sunday afteroon needing a small part to keep working  on your project, this store is right for you. Be aware that not all  radioshack are equal.

Fry's Electronics
*Fry's Electronics*
Fry's  has stores in nine states, and if you are lucky enough to live near one  you can browse the isles in person. Fry's stocks all kinds of  electronics and parts including an EXCELLANT selection of IC chips.

Goldmine Electronics
Goldmine Electronics
If  you are in the market for bargains, try Electronic Goldmine.. This  online store often offers sepcials that can save you money. Based in  Scottsdale, Arizona, Electronics Goldmine offers great help with  international orders and also offers wholesale items on auction on eBay.

Quick Tip: Try clicking Electronic Goldmine Treasure Ball for the best deals!

Futurlec
Futurelec  offers a very nicely done site with color photos of the parts that  makes for easy browsin. Futurelec also offers semicnductor news links  and also links to recently added parts to help you keep on the top of  the latest and greatest as well as PCB design and manufacturing  services.

[htpp://maplin.co.uk Maplin]
Maplin
The British suppplier Maplin has stores scattered around the U.K. and also offers an online store.
Unlike  electronic gadgets and appliances that operate on different voltages in  European contries, electornic components are pretty standard. Although  Maplin will ship overseas, you might want to check out U.S. Suppliers  first.

Sparkfun
Sparkfun  was originally a PCB Manufacturer, and turned in to a company well  beyond their expectations!  They have a large variety of PCBs, LEDs, and  MANY more everyday electronics components.  The site is well organized  with so much to choose from!

Another UK supplier is Libra Electronic Components  https://libraec.co.uk
better prices than most popular ones

----------


## Obsis

Un kad jau, tad jau - te arī saraksts ar Latvijā strādājošajām (saraksts nav pilnīgs)

Lemona.lv
Elfa.lv
Salvats.lv
Farnel.lv
Mouser.lv
Arrows Electronics lv
Argus.lv
ebay.com

----------


## JDat

> Un kad jau, tad jau - te arī saraksts ar Latvijā strādājošajām (saraksts nav pilnīgs)


 Atgādina šo lapu http://wiki.makeriga.org/wiki/Viet%C...C4%BCu_veikali

----------


## sharps

Ir vēl:

http://www.tme.eu/lv/

no šī kataloga http://www.baltelement.lv/lv/default.aspx var sūtīt.

----------


## pedro

šorīt atradu šādu: www.robotop.lv
tīri arduino lietas, par priekš LV imho ļoti draudzīgiem cipariem.

kāds tur ir pircies? tie produkti strādā arī? piem DS1820 ar vadu metāla korpusā par 3 eur, izklausās brīnišķīgi, bet par ķīnas DS1820 kopiju precizitāti (tās trūkumu) arī lasīts. 

Darba laiks norādīts pareizs 10-13

----------


## Obsis

Arduino parasti pērku no Ebay. Desmitiem reižu lētāk.... Gabalā apmēram viens dolārs un daži desmiti centi.

----------


## JDat

Ja robotop.lv bar uzreiz piegādāt (dažas stundas līdz 2 sienas) tad e-bay atpūšas, jo, kā parasti, vajag uz aizvakardienu nevis pēc mēneša. Arī 6 EUR par arduino pro mini ir mieklīgs cipars, salīdznot ar argus un lemona, kur prasa 16 EUR.

----------


## pedro

Es vakar viņam uzzvanīju, viss esot uz vietas (kas nav norādīts "out of strock")
kādā apjomā gan nejautāju, bet priekš prototipiem viņa piedāvājums šķiet parocīgs.
uz vietas gan veikala nav, t.i. stāvēt pie plaukta un ar pirkstu domāt vēl šito un šito nesanāks, aizbraucot uz vietas pasūtījumu "iznesīs ārā"

----------


## M_J

Esmu nobriedis paspēlēties ar "aveni". Patlaban ir doma salasīt "sākuma komplektu" farnelī. No ķīniešiem gan jau būtu lētāk, bet nu tā gaidīšana un iespējamais čakars ar muitu... Kādi vēl ir varianti?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Lemonā RPi, manuprāt, ir uz vietas, Baltelectronā arī vakar uz plaukta manīju vienu RPi 2. modeli uz plaukta. Pats parasti sūtu Farnelī caur Baltelectronu, bet arī no viņiem var gadīties, ka jāpagaida, jo pieprasījums laikam ir liels un ja nav noliktavā, tad jāgaida kamēr atnāks.
Nosacīti par tēmu - noteikti paņem arī RPi korpusu, tie +6Eur Tevi var izglābt no tā, ka paraujot aiz vada pliku plati uzmet uz kādiem dzelžiem un ar to viss beidzas. B+ vai 2 ar savu rozā balto korpusu un oriģinālo barokli, manuprāt, ir labs komplekts.

----------


## M_J

Līdz šim detaļas pa tiešo pamatā esmu pircis no tādām vietām kā Farnell un TME, caur Baltelement/Baltelectron arī no Digikey. Caur Baltelement/Baltelectron tikai viena iemesla dēļ - lai nebūtu čakars ar muitu. Vienreiz mūžā ir nācies visu dienu Rīgas lidostas muitā pierādīt, ka neesmu kamielis, otrreiz ar šo Latvijas ierēdniecības "profesionalitātes" augstāko sasniegumu saskarties negribas. Tāpēc jautājums zinātājiem - kā ir ar Mouser, no kurienes fiziski nāk pasūtītie komponenti?

----------


## Jurkins

Esmu no Mouser sūtījis caur to pašu Baltelementu. Daļa no sūtījuma bija tieši no noliktavas ASV, jo Eiropā nebija vajadzīgā. Gan laikam summa nebija tik varena, lai muitnieki ereģētos. Uzjautā tam Baltelementam. Es, šķiet, toreiz arī jautāju, bet nav palicis atmiņā, ko šie stāstīja.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jā, nav problēmas no Mousera sūtīt caur Baltelectronu.

----------


## M_J

Paldies par atbildēm! Kādus sīkumus būs jāpamēģina sūtīt pa tiešo, bet lielākus apjomus laikam būs jāsūta caur Baltelementu/Baltelektronu.

----------


## lauraiss

Neprofesionālam entuziastam ērts ir Salvats, jo ir iespēja par saprātīgu cenu izņemt preci Omnivas pakomātos jebkurā diennakts laikā.

----------


## Ints

Man nav Omnivas tuvumā, man viņi sūta caur Latvijas Pastu.
Mazliet padārgi sanāk, bet vienalga lētāk, nekā speciāli kratīties uz Rīgu, vai tuvāko pakomātu.

----------

